# topo map/land map



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

ya, im trying to find the best possible map of my property. and i was wondering if anyone knew where the best place/website for a high detailed map out of my land. thanks


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Try this out, Just search what city you live in and move the map around to find your property.

http://wikimapia.org/#lat=40.4895&lon=-82.5601&z=10&l=0&m=b


----------



## turkeytalker (Feb 11, 2008)

Try bingmaps com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

US Geological Survey

http://topomaps.usgs.gov/


http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/...2823155587715End;saplb_*=(J2EE8933300)8933350


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

i cant tell u guys dont know what im talking about nor ever used these sites cause they arent what im asking for. thanks though, im thinking i need to go to the dnr or the agriculture office for the property lines


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

im looking for property lines, any ideas


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> *topo map/land map*
> ya, im trying to find the best possible map of my property.


 

I have used and ordered maps from the USGS for topo maps of reservoirs before they were impounded. 
It is rather difficult to intrepret what you are talking about when you don't specify.
Call your county.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Check with your county engineer's office. Many counties now have a GIS website that shows aerial photos with property lines and contours. I also like Google Earth for aerial photos of lakes. Sometimes you can see where the underwater humps are from the photos. The program is easy to use and free to download. The only sure way to know exactly where your property lines are is to have a surveyor stake them out.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Your county auditor or recorder office will have what you are looking for.


----------

